# Get your hijab out for the lads..



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting..the sign of things to come?

I suppose if it comes to it there will be a niche market for black fabric???

If it comes to this I am sure America will stop all aid to Egypt and it will become a gypsy state like Iran and nobody will visit..

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/484150










In an Islamic state, the president should be responsible for ensuring that Islamic rituals are observed, including the wearing of the veil and weekly congregational prayers, said potential Islamist presidential candidate Hazem Salah Abu Ismail in a televised interview on Saturday.

“From a religious viewpoint, the ruler is assigned to make sure that Islamic commandments are respected,” said Abu Ismail on the privately-owned Al-Tahrir satellite channel. “The ruler’s role is to ensure that when one walks in the street, he does not see any practices that contradict Islam.”

One of the practices that would need to be eliminated in Abu Ismail’s state is scenes of "head-naked" women. “The veil is an obligation. This is a matter of consensus among all Muslim scholars... The ruler’s role is to activate these obligations,” said Abu Ismail, a Muslim Brotherhood member known for representing the Salafi trend within the organization.

Earlier this summer, Abu Ismail announced that he would run for president, defying the Muslim Brotherhood’s decision not to field any presidential candidates. His announcement has resonated with thousands of Facebook users who launched several groups on the social networking site swearing allegiance to the prominent preacher and listing his virtues.

In a recent Facebook poll conducted by the ruling Supreme Council of the Armed Forces to probe the popularity of presidential hopefuls, Abu Ismail surprisingly garnered eight percent of the votes, coming sixth and beating more prominent names such as Amr Moussa, former secretary general of the Arab league (five percent), reformist Islamist Abdel Moneim Abouel Fotouh (two percent) and widely-respected judge Hesham al-Bastawisi (one percent).

Abu Ismail’s interview comes at a juncture marked by a deep divide between secularists and Islamists over the role of religion in politics in post-Mubarak Egypt. On Friday 29 July, tens of thousands of Salafis and members for formerly violent Islamist groups, took to Tahrir Square to call for the implementation of Islamic Sharia commandments. For secularists, such commandments, if applied, would violate personal rights and liberties and pave the way for a religious state along Saudi or Iranian lines.

The status of non-Muslim minorities in Abu Ismail’s Islamic state came in as an urgent question during the interview on Al-Tahrir.

“The beauty of Islam is that it says that a non-Muslim should have absolute freedom... He is free to eat pork, to drink liquor...” he said.

But in Abu Ismail’s view, this absolute freedom would not exempt a non-Muslim woman from the Islamic dress code. A non-Muslim woman should abide by Islamic norms, implying that she should put on the headscarf in order not to “arouse” men’s “desires”, he said.

“[Muslim society] asks both the Muslim and the non-Muslim woman equally not to be immodestly dressed. When you go indoors, do whatever you want,” he said.

Besides the dress code for women, under Islamic rule, people should not be allowed to perform any activity other than praying at the time of Friday’s congregational prayers, he added.

In an Islamic state, the ruler cannot let a man “smoke shisha at a coffee shop while everyone is praying”, said Abu Ismail.

“As a ruler, would [you] force him to perform [the Friday prayers]?” asked the host.

“Absolutely, no doubt. No one can disagree about that,” replied Abu Ismail. “In this case, the ruler would be enforcing the law that the whole society is following. This law implies that no one should be wandering around in the street during Friday prayer time,” added Abou-Ismail.

The presidential hopeful says that the enforcement of Islamic commandments should happen gradually. “We are talking about a state where Islamic [rituals] have not been enforced for decades... Hence, the return to Islam should be done softly,” he said.

“Only God knows whether we can implement that in a year or ten years,” he added.


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

What do you class as Gypsy?


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/86133-revolution.html


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sierranabq said:


> BTW answer other threads where people have asked you to answer!


No chance of that from Horus.


----------



## gabe2010 (Aug 9, 2011)

"arouse mens desires" . . . .This is an insult to muslim men. Are they as weak as a dog after a ***** in heat ? Do they have no morals ?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

It is an interesting thread I have to admit, too bad the OP ruined it by pi$$ing people off too much to focus on the original topic.......

Anyway, thought this link might be interesting.........http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/484829......

The article is ended with "Translated from the Arabic Edition", which is true, but it's actually just a part of the Arabic edition of the article.......


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

gabe2010 said:


> "arouse mens desires" . . . .This is an insult to muslim men. Are they as weak as a dog after a ***** in heat ? Do they have no morals ?


:clap2: :lol:

You never been to Egypt have you? Or any "Islamic" country I think?


----------



## ArabianNightsForever (Aug 11, 2011)

Horus said:


> Interesting..the sign of things to come?
> 
> I suppose if it comes to it there will be a niche market for black fabric???
> 
> ...


I dont know what you are trying to prove with this post. Either you are prejudiced against gypsies (?) or Islam. Or both. Just like France and some other European countries have imposed a 'banning' on 'veils' in public and other garments that show religious affiliation, Muslim countries can also impose the very same laws on those people who live within their borders. The only difference is that it is opposite, France opposes the veil, wheras Muslim countries encourage it. What do you expect from a predominantly Muslim country? For people to walk around half naked just because you live there? I always say this - if you dont 'like' it, am sure you know where the aiport is. Its common knowledge that all Muslim countries expect dress to be according to Islamic traditions and its not something new. If you wish to walk around naked, there are plenty of other places, including France, maybe Spain or better still, why not strip off in one of those really cold scandinavian countries or northern Canada and freeze your bits off? I am sure you wont have a problem covering them then, cuz you wont have any left! Oh and btw, its not customery for Muslims to wear black, people just prefer it. Its not uniform so please stop attempting to cause Islamophobia based on your silly assumptions, or those of Islamophobic journalists who write this rubbish.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

ArabianNightsForever said:


> I dont know what you are trying to prove with this post. Either you are prejudiced against gypsies (?) or Islam. Or both. Just like France and some other European countries have imposed a 'banning' on 'veils' in public and other garments that show religious affiliation, Muslim countries can also impose the very same laws on those people who live within their borders. The only difference is that it is opposite, France opposes the veil, wheras Muslim countries encourage it. What do you expect from a predominantly Muslim country? For people to walk around half naked just because you live there? I always say this - *if you dont 'like' it, am sure you know where the aiport is*. Its common knowledge that all Muslim countries expect dress to be according to Islamic traditions and its not something new. If you wish to walk around naked, there are plenty of other places, including France, maybe Spain or better still, why not strip off in one of those really cold scandinavian countries or northern Canada and freeze your bits off? I am sure you wont have a problem covering them then, cuz you wont have any left! Oh and btw, its not customery for Muslims to wear black, people just prefer it. Its not uniform so please stop attempting to cause Islamophobia based on your silly assumptions, or those of Islamophobic journalists who write this rubbish.



The only thing I could "say" reading this post would be --> 

The amount of the contradictions in your post is enormous considering the very few points that you're trying to make I have to say!

If you wanna talk about what France did then perhaps you should talk about what Muslims did reacting to what France did, or ONLY Muslims do have the right to complain about whatever they don't like and no one else can do or say anything without being degraded and having their morals questioned? 

As for the "_if you dont 'like' it, am sure you know where the aiport is_"?! I'll salute you for it in case you meant that it should apply on EVERYONE? But reading your post and how you been talking about France and the Hijab makes it obvious that you meant that it ONLY applies on the half naked pigs who live in Islamic countries and that they need to leave if they don't like it, but it doesn't apply on any of those who move to Europe and USA and Canada just to complain about almost everything and just want the whole world to change and suit the traditions they brought from their native countries.......

And for bloody Christ's sake, if you really think that anyone who isn't covered from head to toes is "half naked" then you really need to redefine "half" in here! Or "naked"! Whatever you think would help making your point more clear! 

I do understand where you're coming from though, and I do respect the need you must've felt to "defend" your religion, but you should try and do that without having different standards for the same situation..........Cause that's just not smart :juggle:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

ArabianNightsForever said:


> I dont know what you are trying to prove with this post. Either you are prejudiced against gypsies (?) or Islam. Or both. Just like France and some other European countries have imposed a 'banning' on 'veils' in public and other garments that show religious affiliation, Muslim countries can also impose the very same laws on those people who live within their borders. The only difference is that it is opposite, France opposes the veil, wheras Muslim countries encourage it. What do you expect from a predominantly Muslim country? For people to walk around half naked just because you live there? I always say this - if you dont 'like' it, am sure you know where the aiport is. Its common knowledge that all Muslim countries expect dress to be according to Islamic traditions and its not something new. If you wish to walk around naked, there are plenty of other places, including France, maybe Spain or better still, why not strip off in one of those really cold scandinavian countries or northern Canada and freeze your bits off? I am sure you wont have a problem covering them then, cuz you wont have any left! Oh and btw, its not customery for Muslims to wear black, people just prefer it. Its not uniform so please stop attempting to cause Islamophobia based on your silly assumptions, or those of Islamophobic journalists who write this rubbish.


Do what you want in your own countries but let us do what we want in our own OK?
We don't ask for social security cheques, free medical treatment or a free house when we come to live in your countries. 

A lot of muslims living in europe don't like the way europeans live, they know where the nearest airport is but prefer not to use it. Can you tell me why?


----------

